# Messi and Cristiano drawing



## sadiego (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Didn't vote

You drew the dudes decent but those rugged looking MS Paint-ish pixelated halos just about kill it. While Paint is workable, better to try another freebie app like SmoothDraw or Paint.Net, either of which offer _layer support_, so you can do your line work and coloring separately.


----------

